

"Well, shit.": or, When It's OK to Give Up - dclowd9901
http://blog.nosweaters.com/post/21031428640/well-shit-or-when-its-ok-to-give-up

======
developer9
OP, you said you won't pivot, but why not pivot slightly? This appears to be
the perfect time to try to take the best of what you wrote, modify the parts
that need work even if it results in something only slightly different. For
example, instead of bands/music- how about politicians or something else that
has polls you could mine from various places? Politics are going to be a big
deal shortly at least in the U.S. with the next election, and you could be on
top of it.

------
carlsednaoui
Why not reach out to them and see if you can both collaborate? Perhaps they
can use some of the tech you've build or you guys can find a way to work
together...?

